# What Army



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a strong CSM army but im thinking of branching into high elves. Is there any better armies for those sort of tactics i have developed?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And what tactics have you developed?


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I have the battleforce with defiler, obliterator, lord with jump-pack & 2x lightning claws. So i basicly mean the huge big close combat monsters (Berzerkers,lord & Deefiler) that can still put HUGE wholes in tough enemy infantry (Obliterator & Defiler)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You haven't told us any actual tactics... I'll assume that you like big things and things that can bash the enemy around in combat. If so then HE probably arent the army for you: they can take a dragon if you really want to (dont know why you would though) and aren't terrible in combat but they can be easily overpowered.

Warriors of chaos and lizardmen are probably closer to the impression I get of what you like to use: they are tough and pretty nasty in combat, and both can bring some pretty decent powerhouses to the field (no-one does combat monster quite like WoC).
If your tactics are run at the opponent and tear them to bits then these are the armies for you... elves require much more subtlety and magical back up.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

If you want units that are very cheesey, very manoeverable (sp), then go for HE. If you want a challenge, don't.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> If you want units that are very cheesey, very manoeverable (sp), then go for HE. If you want a challenge, don't.


High have a couple of powerful/cheesey options, but armies like dark elves, lizardmen, chaos warriors & skaven do the broken cheese thing far better... heck, even dwarfs are far easier to over-power than high elves!

If you like elves and want a super hitty elf army, then go for dark elves.

If you want an army that simple marches forwards at best speed and punches shit, Chaos Warriors or Lizardmen.

If you want punching ability plus some of the most devastating magical abilities in the game, look to Lizardmen or Skaven.

If you want to have some friends, don't go overboard on the game-breaking shit!

cheers!


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

experiment 626 said:


> High have a couple of powerful/cheesey options, but armies like dark elves, lizardmen, chaos warriors & skaven do the broken cheese thing far better... heck, even dwarfs are far easier to over-power than high elves!
> 
> If you like elves and want a super hitty elf army, then go for dark elves.
> 
> ...


So you're saying that basically everything apart from HE is cheesy but they aren't?


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

No, they're just cheesy in a different way.
Every army is seen as cheesy to someone. 
I'm sure some people would call my all-snotling army (that I never finished) cheesy.
High Elves are cheesy when played in a way different from CSM. Lizardmen and Warriors of Chaos are cheesy when played in a way similar to CSM.

Basically, if you're looking for an army that can share bitz with your Chaos Marines, go with WoC. If you want a change of pace but still similar tactics, go with Lizards.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> So you're saying that basically everything apart from HE is cheesy but they aren't?


High Elves have a couple of 'epic win' options that all center around teclis. (who's been broken for years...) But overall, it's harder to over-power high elves as they have fewer 'uber options compared to say Warriors, Lizzies, Skaven & Dark Elves.

Those armies all have multiple options the High Elves don't, and their own army rules/tactics synergise better with some of the more abusable stuff in terms of magic items/spells...

For example;
a) High Elves can get a T3 4++ Lv4 wizard who picks his spells. Lizzies however get multiple loremaster abilities, channeling through their other wizards, better wards and a way to pass off a miscast! Thus, it's far easier to 'break' the magic phase with lizzies when the High Elves don't or can't take teclis.
b) Chaos Warriors on the other hand have fighty wizards with higher toughness, armour & ward saves, plus decent fighting ability on top of the ability to roll up some truely killer spells. Their wizards will survive a helluva lot longer.

Every single army can be built to be super cheesey if you look hard enough. However, some do it far easier & better than others.


----------

